# Xp x32 und Vista x64?



## Snade (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hab noch ne alte lizenz von xp und kreig bald einen neuen pc
so jetz will ich beide betriebssysteme instalieren weil manche sachen auf vista nicht laufen hab ich gehört. jetz will ich wenn ich den Computer starte das da sowas steht wie

*Windows Xp*
*Windows Vista*

und dann kann ich ein davon auswählen kann mir jemand sagen wie man das realiesieren kann?


----------



## Masher (23. Februar 2008)

Also in der Zwischenzeit laufen alle Progs und Games unter Vista, deshalb würde ich abraten beide zu installieren....was du brauchst ist ein bootloader...einfach beide auf verschiedenen Partitionen installieren dann musst du nur mehr was modifizieren das du am Anfang die Wahl treffen kannst, aber wie gesagt würde ich davon abraten...mfg


----------



## Snade (23. Februar 2008)

mit dem SP1 laufen allesachen oder was


----------



## Masher (23. Februar 2008)

Falls du mit einem bestimmten Prog oder Game Probs hast kannst du gerne hier im Forum fragen, aber mittlerweile läuft alles, wenn auch manchmal mit paar Kniffen^^
Das Sp1 mein ich gar nicht, ich weiß nicht mal ob da Sp1 viel zur Game-Prog-Kompatiblität beiträgt...mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> ....was du brauchst ist ein bootloader...einfach beide auf verschiedenen Partitionen installieren dann musst du nur mehr was modifizieren das du am Anfang die Wahl treffen kannst,...


Er braucht doch gar keinen Bootloader zu installieren.
Er muss nur *zuerst* XP installieren und *danach* auf eine andere/zweite Partition Vista installieren
Und damit stehen dann auch beim Start die beiden BS zur Auswahl.


----------



## Masher (23. Februar 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Er braucht doch gar keinen Bootloader zu installieren.
> Er muss nur *zuerst* XP installieren und *danach* auf eine andere/zweite Partition Vista installieren
> Und damit stehen dann auch beim Start die beiden BS zur Auswahl.


Nö wenn du beide installiert hast startet er automatisch das auf der "ersten" Partition, das heißt das du nicht entscheiden kannst welches du nimmst, mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Nö wenn du beide installiert hast startet er automatisch das auf der "ersten" Partition, das heißt das du nicht entscheiden kannst welches du nimmst, mfg


Deshalb soll er ja auch erst XP und danach Vista installieren
Denn dann erscheint beim Start der "Windows Start Manager"
Und dort kann er dann sein BS auswählen.
Ich würde es ja nicht Erzählen wenn ich es so nicht selber Hand haben würde. Und ich habe absolut kein extra Bootmanager installiert.
Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto davon, und Editire es mal hier rein.

Edit:
Ich hab hier mal ein Screen gefunden wo man sieht was ich meine. Dort wo "Frühere Windows Version" steht, steht bei mir "Windows XP"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masher (23. Februar 2008)

Nagut...nochmal halt...ZUERST XP DANN Vista...sonst funzts nicht^^


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Februar 2008)

Zuerst XP, dann Vista. Ist die einfachste Methode.
Andersrum geht schon auch (hab ich gemacht letztes Jahr, weil ich XP erst weglassen wollte, aber der Cisco VPN treiber machte mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung. 
Nur überschreibt XP den MBR von Vista, also bottet dann nur noch XP. Ergo muss man per Vista-DVD oder VistaBootPro den MBR von Vista wiederherstellen.

Wenn man erst XP draufklatscht, erkennt Vista das beim Install und richtet den MBR dementsprechend ein. als Faustregel gilt immer: Das älteste OS zuerst, die neueren danach.


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2008)

Obacht, zweischneidiges Schwert - mit Recovery Versionen von Vista, die allgemein bei neuen Rechnern ausgeliefert werden, ist es nicht möglich XP nachzuinstallieren, weil der Bootloader auf der mitgelieferten Vista-DVD fehlt.

Hier ist ein recht gut beschriebenes Prozedere, allerdings in englisch. http://apcmag.com/5485/dualbooting_vista_and_xp


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Februar 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Obacht, zweischneidiges Schwert - mit Recovery Versionen von Vista, die allgemein bei neuen Rechnern ausgeliefert werden, ist es nicht möglich XP nachzuinstallieren, weil der Bootloader auf der mitgelieferten Vista-DVD fehlt.


Ich hatte sogar Probleme mit der normalen Vista-DVD, aber VistaBootpro unter XP hat das verlorengegangene Vista gefunden und den MBR wieder hergestellt. Sogar ohne optisches Medium dann iirc.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Februar 2008)

ich habe auch xp und vista parallel drauf. läuft ohne Probleme. Kann beim Start einscheiden welches Betriebssystem geladen werden soll.  
Nur weiß einer wie ich es schaffe das "er" standardmäßig xp statt Vista startet, wie es zur Zeit der Fall ist. (nach ca10sec läd er immer Vista, wenn keine Auswähl getroffen wurde)
Will nicht immer am Rechner warten, wenn ich ihn einschalte, um dann XP anzuwählen.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Februar 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nur weiß einer wie ich es schaffe das "er" standardmäßig xp statt Vista startet, wie es zur Zeit der Fall ist. (nach ca10sec läd er immer Vista, wenn keine Auswähl getroffen wurde)


Halt den Defaulteintrag auf XP ändern. Ich nehme an du nutzt den Vista-Bootmanager, dann holst du dir am besten ein Tool, also Vista Bootppro oder EasyBCD und änderst es per GUI. alternativ gibts von MS ein Kommandozeilen-Tool (BCDedit oder so), aber das ist halt unbequemer.

Bzw: Kommando zurück, noch einfacher: Unter vista analog zu XP die erweiterten Systemeinstellungen aufmachen, dort "Starten & Wiederherstellen", da kann man wählen, welches OS er beim Start nach Ablauf des Timers booten soll. Ich kann bei mir mein Vista und mein XP auswählen.


----------



## Jay14 (26. Februar 2008)

einfach "msconfig" ausführen und dann im Reiter "Start". Da kann man das einstellen


----------



## Chris (27. Februar 2008)

und wie bekomm ich das wieder weg da ich auch erst beide drauf hatte und jetzt nur noch vista,ich werd aber trozdem jedesmal gefragt welches BS ich denn starten will


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Februar 2008)

Chris schrieb:


> und wie bekomm ich das wieder weg da ich auch erst beide drauf hatte und jetzt nur noch vista,ich werd aber trozdem jedesmal gefragt welches BS ich denn starten will


Gib unter "Ausführen" -> msconfig ein, dann bei "Start" markierst du den XP Eintrag und Löschst den.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. März 2008)

> Er braucht doch gar keinen Bootloader zu installieren.
> Er muss nur *zuerst* XP installieren und *danach* auf eine andere/zweite Partition Vista installieren
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so habe ich es auch XP 32Bit und Vista 64Bit und es kommt beim hochfahren die Frage was ich möchte . Derzeit bin ich nur Aktiv bei Vista, da ich sonst noch TV unter XP gesehen habe, nur habe meine TV Karte verschenkt.

Aber das alles läuft kann ich nicht sagen. Solltest aber mit Aktueller Hardware keine Probleme haben. Nur das Banchen unter 64Bit funktioniert nicht nach meinen Wünschen.  das aber eine andere Geschichte und GTR läuft auch nicht.

mfg

Tom


----------

